# Those of you with new 622's



## SHADO 1 (Jun 4, 2006)

I received a replacement 622 yesterday (3rd one) and I will relay some info that may help anyone installing a 622 on your own, or if your replacing a current receiver. Do not use the separator when you first turn on the unit. Plug the sat cable into Tuner 1. I did not do this and the unit hung at aquiring satalite until I called the tech line and this was his suggestion. Apparently the newer units do not have the programming to see the separator. Do not do the check switch yet. Cancel the screen and let it download the software. After the unit does a reset, go ahead and install the separator and do the check switch. You should be able to call and get the unit authorized. This may take longer to do now, it took 10 minutes for the authorization to take. I did not have to do any of this with the other two, but this is an E version, so maybe some small differences?


----------



## R_Childress (Jan 4, 2006)

Got mine today. Same problem. Another work around is when the receiver is at the Point Dish screen, hit system info on the front panel of the unit, wait a few seconds and the sys info screen will pop up. At this point hit cancel on the remote, this will send you to a menu. Power off using the remote. This will allow the unit to manually download the software.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

R_Childress said:


> Got mine today. Same problem. Another work around is when the receiver is at the Point Dish screen, hit system info on the front panel of the unit, wait a few seconds and the sys info screen will pop up. At this point hit cancel on the remote, this will send you to a menu. Power off using the remote. This will allow the unit to manually download the software.


I got my replacement last thursday and did the installation friday. it had no problem seeing my separator. Every thing installed perfectly with 358.

Ken


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

kstevens said:


> I got my replacement last thursday and did the installation friday. it had no problem seeing my separator. Every thing installed perfectly with 358.
> 
> Ken


I wonder if you have a DPP44 vs. DPPTwin and this is why you had no problem?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

kstevens said:


> I got my replacement last thursday and did the installation friday. it had no problem seeing my separator. Every thing installed perfectly with 358.


I also had no problem using the separator while initializing my replacement 622.


----------



## SHADO 1 (Jun 4, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I also had no problem using the separator while initializing my replacement 622.


What version do you have?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SHADO 1 said:


> What version do you have?


" E " Same as you.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I received and installed a version E 622 today. The install began at 2:45pm. I used the seperator. After plugging it into the power, it brought up the Check Switch screen. It had no problem finding everything through the DPP44. Moments later it brought up the confirmation that a check switch success screen which is agreed, then it began the download. At 3:06pm it was operational but needs activation through E*. Activation is delayed until 06-21-06 when the installers are scheduled to come.


----------



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

boylehome said:


> I received and installed a version E 622 today. The install began at 2:45pm. I used the seperator. After plugging it into the power, it brought up the Check Switch screen. It had no problem finding everything through the DPP44. Moments later it brought up the confirmation that a check switch success screen which is agreed, then it began the download. At 3:06pm it was operational but needs activation through E*. Activation is delayed until 06-21-06 when the installers are scheduled to come.


You do not need to wait for the installer to activate it. If you harass them enough or call back and get someone else you should be able to do the activation yourself. I was given an install date of July 10th after a botched attempt on 6/13, so if the receiver comes before that there is no way I am waiting till then, especially after they screwed up my first install.


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

Dumb question time. How does one tell which version they have? I have looked in all the usual places like the label on the back of the unit and the box as well with no luck. If it is in one of the screens please let me know. TIA

Wayne


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

There should be a label on the back with a letter at the end of a long list of numbers. I believe if you are looking at the back it is on the right, but I could be wrong. You will not see this number on any screens. 

As to what the letter actually means, it is pure speculation from what I can tell.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

motts said:


> You do not need to wait for the installer to activate it. If you harass them enough or call back and get someone else you should be able to do the activation yourself. I was given an install date of July 10th after a botched attempt on 6/13, so if the receiver comes before that there is no way I am waiting till then, especially after they screwed up my first install.


Personally I think it is a good idea to wait for the install. If anything with the installation is wrong or somehow goes wrong, it is then on the installers. I also read in a thread sometime back that having the install but canceling it may affect the warranty? I have activated two on my own with no problems. If you do decide to activate your own, you will need to call and cancel the install first. In my case here I have some cable work that needs performed for TV2. Better them under my narrow crawl space than I.


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> There should be a label on the back with a letter at the end of a long list of numbers. I believe if you are looking at the back it is on the right, but I could be wrong. You will not see this number on any screens.
> 
> As to what the letter actually means, it is pure speculation from what I can tell.


Following your directions there is a "C" at the end of what I think is the mechanical serial number. Thanks for the info. I don't know if C is bad or good so when the unit is activated I guess I will find out.

Wayne


----------

